# 我把练习作完



## rydell

Hello,

Is this sentence correct?: 我把联系作完。

Thank you.


----------



## Skatinginbc

rydell said:


> Is this sentence correct?: 我把联系作完。


I have no idea what that sentence is supposed to mean.


----------



## rydell

We are being taught the use of the particle 把, and one example with and without the particle was: 我作完联系了。 我把联系作完。


----------



## fyl

rydell said:


> 我作完联系了。 我把联系作完。


Neither makes sense.
Do you want to say "I have done the correspondence or contacting someone"? In this case, use 联系 as a verb: 我已经联系过（他）了。


----------



## rydell

These were examples given us by the teacher to introduce the particle 把. I wonder if it would be possible to put the sentence 我把联系做完. being 联系 the object.


----------



## fyl

rydell said:


> These were examples given us by the teacher to introduce the particle 把. I wonder if it would be possible to put the sentence 我把联系做完. being 联系 the object.


Normally it is fine to replace "verb+object" with "把+object+verb" when the "verb" is appropriate (by "appropriate" I mean there is a 完 or 过 after the verb).
But please check carefully the two sentences provided by your teacher. As I said, both sentences are wrong, no matter use 把 or not.
And we can't even work out what you wanted to say. Can you tell us what you want to say (in English)?


----------



## SuperXW

rydell said:


> Is this sentence correct?: 我把联系作完。


Do you mean: 我把练习做完。
联系 lian2xi4 connection
练习 lian4xi2 exercise
做 verb
作 more often used in a noun

If that's the word, then 我把练习做完 means the same to 我做完练习. It's a matter of choice. People may have different preference according to the context.


----------



## Youngfun

2楼、3楼、4楼都是不习惯听外国淫讲汉语的人吧~


----------



## rydell

SuperXW said:


> Do you mean: 我把练习做完。
> 联系 lian2xi4 connection
> 练习 lian4xi2 exercise
> 做 verb
> 作 more often used in a noun
> 
> If that's the word, then 我把练习做完 means the same to 我做完练习. It's a matter of choice. People may have different preference according to the context.


For me that sentence sounds much better, but our teacher gave us 我把联系作完 as an example to start to study the particle 把. I think she made a mistake


----------



## SuperXW

rydell said:


> For me that sentence sounds much better, but our teacher gave us 我把联系作完 as an example to start to study the particle 把. I think she made a mistake


Then your teacher must have made a mistake. It's easy to make such a mistake if we use Pinyin input.


----------



## Johnny519

rydell said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this sentence correct?: 我把联系作完。
> 
> Thank you.



I know what you wanted to say, but you used the wrong words( words have similar pronounciation and different meanings)

You shoud say 我把练习做完。


----------



## rydell

Johnny519 said:


> I know what you wanted to say, but you used the wrong words( words have similar pronounciation and different meanings)
> 
> You shoud say 我把练习做完。



I presumed that was the correct sentence, but it was a mistake of our teacher as she admitted.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Johnny519

rydell said:


> I presumed that was the correct sentence, but it was a mistake of our teacher as she admitted.
> 
> Thanks anyway.



Your teacher is native speaker from China? If so, that'll be a joke, she's 100% wrong if she thought your wording was correct, and I'm 100% sure 99.99% native speakers of Chinese would agree with me.


----------



## rydell

Johnny519 said:


> Your teacher is native speaker from China?


No, she isn´t from China, she´s Spaniard but lived almost twenty years in China. The problem is she starts to write very quickly and sometimes she doesn´t realise of all the characters written.

I even act like Jiminy Cricket. I obtained this nickname last year because our former teacher made mistakes as well, although I understand her, because she has many groups of this language.


----------



## Johnny519

rydell said:


> No, she isn´t from China, she´s Spaniard but lived almost twenty years in China. The problem is she starts to write very quickly and sometimes she doesn´t realise of all the characters written.



OK, it's not easy for a foreigner to tell all the words or phrases that share the same or similar pronounciation.


----------



## brofeelgood

Youngfun said:


> 2楼、3楼、4楼都是不习惯听外国淫讲汉语的人吧~



发音不准,可以理解.就算是国内,很多字在不同的地域也有不同的发音.

With the right context, it's easy to listen and derive the exact gist, even if the wrong tones were used. For example, 我知道自己能做得更好.我会勤加练习的. Here, even if 练习 were pronounced as 联系, most Chinese speakers wouldn't mistake it for something else.

When it comes to written form however, I feel that 联系 and 练习 could and should be better differentiated, unless it's an inadvertent slip e,g. picking the wrong item from the proposed terms in pinyin editors.


----------

